# Ketchup Flavored Tobacco?



## PipesandGOP (Feb 7, 2008)

So I got a can of Syrian Super Balkan tonight... yea probably should've gone with something else. Upon opening the tin, I was overwhelmed with the odor of well, the meatballs I had the other night with ketchup on them (yea I know, very discerning taste). Unfortunately this this smell was also the flavor... in my brand new Bjarne . 

Is this a regular thing for McClellands or did those meatballs just mess me up lol?


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

PipesandGOP said:


> So I got a can of Syrian Super Balkan tonight... yea probably should've gone with something else. Upon opening the tin, I was overwhelmed with the odor of well, the meatballs I had the other night with ketchup on them (yea I know, very discerning taste). Unfortunately this this smell was also the flavor... in my brand new Bjarne .
> 
> Is this a regular thing for McClellands or did those meatballs just mess me up lol?


I think a lot of McClelland's blends have that ketchup smell. Personally, I like it, but its not really ketchup to me, its more like an oakey vinegary smell or something.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

That's fairly typical of McClelland's blends. I usually let them air out for a while before packing and lighting them. Though the tin odor is usually of ketchup, the tobaccos don't share the taste once lit.


----------



## Ultravox (Jan 4, 2007)

I've yet to have a McClelland blend that didn't smell faintly reminiscent of ketchup in the tin, but I've never found this to translate over to the flavour or room note when smoking.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm not a McC fan but I do like their latakia blends. Those are missing the ketchup flavor.


----------



## TheRealBonger (Sep 7, 2007)

I had never noticed this until I opened a tin of Dominican Glory maduro. I hate ketchup, and was overwhelmed by the smell. I couldn't stand to smell the tobak, so I just loaded it up and smoked. Thankfully the tobak did not taste anything like that smell. I am going to let that tin rest for awhile, and then revisit. :tu P.S. It was a great tobak, being that I smoked cigars before getting into pipes.


----------



## PipesandGOP (Feb 7, 2008)

My pipe reeked of it for days so I gave up on it, figured I'd come back to it later. Unfortunately my cocker spaniel had her own plans for it. She managed to jump from the stoop in the garage, to the grill, then from the grill to on top of the work bench just to get at it.
I do think I'm going to pick up another tin just to see if my taste has adjusted a bit.


----------



## Highstump (Jul 13, 2008)

Every McClelland virginia tobacco has that aroma and I like it. You will probably notice it to a lesser degree in most any virginia tobacco that has aged a bit. It has never come through in the flavor of the tobacco while smoking however. p


----------



## BlackDog (May 19, 2006)

I've also found that the ketchup smell does not interfere with the flavor of the smoke. I wonder if letting it dry out and then rehumidifying it would help?


----------



## Highstump (Jul 13, 2008)

BlackDog said:


> I've also found that the ketchup smell does not interfere with the flavor of the smoke. I wonder if letting it dry out and then rehumidifying it would help?


To be honest BD I've never had an open McClelland blend around long enough for it to dry out.


----------



## BlackDog (May 19, 2006)

Stumper, if you want to try the drying routine, crack open a tin of Dark Star and send it to me. I'll handle it from there for you.


----------



## Highstump (Jul 13, 2008)

Much appreciated buddy, I will give it some serious thought. :sl


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

BlackDog said:


> Stumper, if you want to try the drying routine, crack open a tin of Dark Star and send it to me. I'll handle it from there for you.


It's that spirit of helpfulness that keeps bringing me back!

I get that ketchup smell but never in the actual smoke. 
I like ketchup. It contains natural mellowing agents that help you realize that it's good enough just being yourself.


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

I dont mind the smell at all, infact i equate it to a Good virginia...

Some of the best VAs ive ever had reeked of that smell... It mellows after many years.. but its still there... that ketchuppy tobacco really does age nicely though...

try out some older PCCA blends (they are special limited edition blends that are tinned by McCellands for PCCA), most PCCA blends start off with heavy ketchup smell, but man after 5 or so years they really begin to shine... after 10+ years they are damn near perfect. Ive got a truckload of PCCA tins in my cellar awaiting the 10 year mark.
I was lucky enough to grab some of their 10+ year VA blends and they truly are the best VAs ive ever had. 

Bottem line.. dont hate on the Ketchup!

-hyp


----------

